# (Solved) playing red alert on Win2K



## danielno8 (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi, i have win2K pro installed on my computer.I want to play the first Red alert game on it.It ownt let me install because it is for win 95/98.I read something about compatibility programs or something which would allow me to play older games on my Win 2K system.Is this true?If it is where do i get the program or how is it i make it possible to play the game?I cant dual-boot as i havent got the space right now!! 

Thanks for any info 

Daniel


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

HI danielno8

You can get a patch for Win2000/XP HERE , a bit more than halfway down the page, listed as "COMMAND & CONQUER (XP) - File Updates"


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hold on, there appears to be two different games. One called "Command and Conquer" and the other is "Command and Conquer - Red Alert."

If you have Red Alert, I would not install the patch posted above.

This is from the FAQ for Red Alert on that same page



> 4.8 Does Red Alert work with Windows NT or OS/2?
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Westwood Studios does not test or support games under Windows NT or
> ...


Sorry 'bout that.

You can still try to install from DOS.


----------



## danielno8 (Oct 18, 2002)

how do i install in DOS and play in DOS??

Thanks for the reply

Daniel


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Well, my understanding is that W2K doesn't have true DOS since it is NT based, so this may not work anyway.
I'm not running W2k, so bear with me if some of this isn't precise.

Put the CD in your drive and let it spin up, if it auto runs cancel what ever pops up.

From the Start button go to Programs and look for something like MS-DOS Prompt or Command Prompt. It may be under Accessories, or even System Tools.

When you've found it and clicked on it to open the DOS-like window, change directories to D: (assuming D is the letter of your CD drive, if not replace "D" with whatever is correct for your system.)

Type D: and press enter. You should have a blinking cursor after the D: on the screen. 
Type "setup.exe" without the quotes and cross your fingers and hit Enter.


----------



## danielno8 (Oct 18, 2002)

i guess it aint gonna work!!same error!!

thanks for trying anyway!!!

Daniel


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I was afraid of that since the game info stated they don't support NT.
(You _did_ cross your fingers, didn't you? )

Sorry I couldn't be more help.

BOL


----------



## danielno8 (Oct 18, 2002)

Nah its cool, i guess i'm just gonna have to get a new hard drive and dual-boot!!!

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I had trouble installing Red Alert on WinXP, but to get around it I simply transferred the files across a network. Then the game worked fine (although Network play is disabled). If you have a network then you could try that.
As for what RT said about the patch, I contacted the EA tech support people months ago about getting Multiplayer to work under WinXP, they told me to install the patch. Even though its for a different game. Lol. Crazy tech support people.


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

hey about compatibility, right click on the drive where the disk is, then click properties and choose the compatibility tab


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi michael
Correct me if I'm wrong, I think the Compatabilty feature is exclusve to XP, Daniel said he runs Windows 2000 Pro.


> _Originally posted by AtreideS:_
> I contacted the EA tech support people months ago about getting Multiplayer to work under WinXP, they told me to install the patch. Even though its for a different game. Lol. Crazy tech support people.


Thanks for that info, Arteides.
EA should put such valuable tidbits in thier support FAQs, don'tcha think? But then - perhaps the Sims has made them all crazy


----------



## asskicker292 (Mar 16, 2003)

does anybody got a no cd crack for red alert? I can get it to work on Windows XP EASILY, but i just need a damn no-cd crack for it, since i'm using a burned copy of the game.. just email it to me.. once i get the no cd crack working, i will tell u guys how to make the game work on windows 2k and XP.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Unfortunately, 'cracking' games and using burnt copies is illegal. And is against the policy of these message boards. So you are unlikely to find anyone willing to give you a no CD crack here. However you could still give us the information on getting RA to work on windows 2k and XP. It would be helpful Im sure.
Thanks.


----------



## asskicker292 (Mar 16, 2003)

* alright fine.. i just found my cd's anyway, so here's what i did to get the game to work:

1. Opened up my CD drive via My Computer. (right click on drive, and select open)

2. Right click on SETUP.EXE, and select "Properties."

3. Click on the compatibility tab, then click on the box that says, "Run this program in compatibility mode for," and select Windows 95.

Make sure you don't select Windows 98\ME, because of certain issues with Windows ME compatibility. The game works with Windows 98\ME compat. but the game will go slower and choppy.

4. Click Apply[if it appears] and then click OK.

5. Then open SETUP.EXE [the one you just did the compatibility thing with)

6. Install the game like normal. Viola! No more damn "Windows 5.1 detected..This game designed for Windows 95" crap. woohoo!

7. Go to this website: http://westwood.ea.com/html/techsupp/patches.html#ra

8. Click on the update that matches your language.

9. Download and install the above update.

10. Go to your Red Alert folder. (usually installed to C:\Westwood\Red Alert)

11. Right click on each of the following files, and click properties, then compatibility, then check the box, and then select Windows 95. (you will need to do this on each file individually) :

RA.exe
RA95.exe
RASetup.exe
RunGame.exe
RunMap.exe
EDWin.exe

12. Apply everything, and close out of everything.

13. Restart the computer.

14. Run the game with RA95.exe.

15. Kick major *** in the game, and most importantly..... Enjoy!!!

*


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks very much for the information. I will try it next time I need to install RA. However you could save me some trouble by answering one more question. After you have done all that compatibility changing, and have RA installed. Can you play Network Red Alert? Ie. Can you go to the Multiplayer screen and select Network Game?
It would be very helpful if you could answer that. It will save me spending time reinstalling RA just to check. Thanks.


----------



## asskicker292 (Mar 16, 2003)

Multiplayer? Yes!!!! Me and my brother just installed RA on our two computers, and we played a couple games over our phone lines. You can also do Skirmish [click multiplayer], which is where you set up a game, like how much money you have, etc, and then youn select a level, and you play the computer. Have Fun!


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks for the good news. In the past I've loved playing RA multiplayer over 3 computers in our network (all running Win98). But then when I installed RA (not using your method) on the WinXP machine the Network option would not show up. I emailed EA about it and they said blah blah blah about WinXP not being supported by RA and that to make it work the Network option had to be disabled. 
But I'm glad it does work with your method. Cheers


----------



## asskicker292 (Mar 16, 2003)

You're very welcome! Glad I was able to help. The same methods I came up with work for installing Red Alert: The Aftermath, Counterstrike, etc as well. It even works with Command and Conquer (C&C Gold, or regular), but you have to download a WinXP thing from their website (www.westwood.com), under "Command and Conquer Gold." I'm not sure about installing C&C: Covert Operations, since it is a different thing, or my CD is scratched.. (it says not enough memory, lol, stupid MS-DOS... I have 320 MBS of RAM.. )

You're in Australia? Awesome! I'm half Aussie, half American.. Just wish I could move to Oz, instead of living here in New Mexico.. LOL


----------



## Zedtech (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok i see this topic is like a month old, but i was on google looking for the same thing and it put me here. Ive FOUND a way to install on Win2k/NT (Since they lack compatibility mode) BUT the downside is... you cant get any sound (as of now).

*First:* 
Go to Start > Run and type in the Drive letter of your CDRom. In my instance it was E:\

*Second:* 
You will see files/folders now. Look for the folder called "SETUP"
Open that folder.

*Third:*
Run Setup.exe Its a program that has a CDShaped Icon (Also Install.exe Does). This will open up a DOS prompt for a second or two, and then the DOS Install for Red Alert will open up.

*Fourth:* 
Follow the DOS install, In Win2k/NT It wont find your sound card So select "No Digitized Sound" (ok ive done this twice on two seperate machines, both times it said "The driver selected is not compatible with your sound card" Im assuming that means no sound on this install at all...)

*Fifth:* 
Follow the install after that, input the directory where you want RA (it has C:\Westwood\Red Alert By Default) and install.

There you have it, how to install a soundless, but working Red Alert on a Win2k/WinNT machine....

Any Questions? Ask me on AIM, My screenname is Datakilled


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks for your input Zedtech, your information I'm sure will be helpful. Thanks.
And welcome to TSG by the way. I'm sure you will find it very useful if you ever come across computer problems.


----------



## jdt86 (May 23, 2003)

Hey I know this is old, but I recently did an idiotic thing and bought an old game without looking at the system requirements...yep, Command and Conquer-Red Alert.

I have Windows XP, I did everything in the first list above on how to get Red Alert to run in XP, but when I went to run RA95 for the first time, I got this error message: "The procedure entry point SMapLS_IP_EBP_12 could not be located in the dynamic link library KERNEL32.dll."

I tried everything I can think of, which wasn't much, and I still can't get Red Alert to run in Win95 'mode'. It'll run in DOS, but it's not...up to par. 

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## jdt86 (May 23, 2003)

Nevermind...found a patch and instructions and it worked...

http://www.dice.nl/trouble/trouble_C&CRA.htm


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

jdt86, well anything concerning such a great game as Red Alert can't be called idiotic, (well except maybe throwing the game away). What you should say you did was try something brave, as you knew there was a chance the game wouldn't work. But still went ahead and bought it just because you knew it would be such a great game.
Happy Red Alerting.


----------



## Nef (May 28, 2003)

hey

this forum is cool, you helped me out
but i noticed something interesting

i had the same problem as jdt86 and solved it in the same way (i think)

the interesting thing was, the version of the patch i downloaded was from westwood's patch list, which was posted by someone else earlier. the method suggested by someone earlier to get RA working under winxp didn't work, so i thought i'd try c&c instead, cos it had an official patch

it didnt get c&c working, oddly enough, but when i tried putting the patch into the RA folder (before i read jdt86's post) it let RA work

why does c&c not work with its own patch, yet RA does? the only reason i tried it with RA is cos i got the exact same error message on both games... the one jdt86 reported.


----------



## ajoseph (Dec 8, 2003)

i Tried the steps that asskicker292 mentioned and for some reason when i Right click on SETUP.EXE, and select "Properties."

i don't get the option for step three 3. Click on the compatibility tab, then click on the box that says, "Run this program in compatibility mode for," and select Windows 95. 

the only thing that shows is a General tab. Is there a setting i need to change for the option mention in step 3


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

The compatability mode is a feature enabled by default in Windows XP, but for Windows 2000, I think you need to get the latest service pack in order for it to work.


----------



## ajoseph (Dec 8, 2003)

I have all the updates provided by MS but i still don't get that compatability mode feature when i right click on the setup icon with in the C&C red Alert cd is there another way ?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh, I guess you have to enable it first....take a look at this.


----------



## ajoseph (Dec 8, 2003)

Forgive me but i have tried the steps in the link that you send me i have tried usin g the appcomp found on the W2K cd in the support folder, and i using the appcomp program i got the game to install but when it begins to load my screen turns black and then i get a error i can't see any one know what's happening


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

10. Go to your Red Alert folder. (usually installed to C:\Westwood\Red Alert)

11. Right click on each of the following files, and click properties, then compatibility, then check the box, and then select Windows 95. (you will need to do this on each file individually) :

RA.exe
RA95.exe
RASetup.exe
RunGame.exe
RunMap.exe
EDWin.exe

12. Apply everything, and close out of everything.


Did you try that?


----------



## Scorch (Nov 4, 2004)

Could anyone please tell me how to get Sound to Work in Red Alert.....I am running W2K..


Thanks


----------



## Exon (Nov 11, 2001)

Scorch, jdt86 provided a link - download and install the patch quoted below:

Also, 2K Pro only allows for you to set compatibility on shortcuts, I am unable to set the compatibility on the actual .exe files - anyone have any suggestions?

I've got Red Alert installed, it runs, I can go to multiplayer, but I get a little bit into the game and it locks. :-/ I think it's because I can't get compatibility mode set on all the EXEs....might be a reason for me to upgrade to XP over the holiday weekend. *sigh*



jdt86 said:


> Nevermind...found a patch and instructions and it worked...
> 
> http://www.dice.nl/trouble/trouble_C&CRA.htm


----------



## Exon (Nov 11, 2001)

Well, I'm on XP and it runs...but the resolution is absolute pooh compared to how it was in 2K...thoughts?

Windows is running in 1280x1024 on my 5900XT OC AGP card.

Red Alert is now the most expensive game I own...costing me a copy of XP


----------

